

A Senseless Conversation - Zikes
http://sites.google.com/site/asenselessconversation

======
Zikes
Posted a couple of years ago and generated some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3628887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3628887)

I felt it was relevant again due to the recent Eugene Goostman controversy.

